# March 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

Let's see if we can pick up the fun pace of previous photo challenges and get many of you posting your lovely Havanese pictures here! It is March - does that mean Spring for some of us?? Alas......... not for most ...... 

On a lighter note, it does mean that this month brings Easter and whatever that means for you, your family and your Havanese. Do you have a yearly ritual or tradition? Do you celebrate amongst family and friends, go to church, synagogue, or mosque? Do you welcome spring this time of year or are you spending the month planning out what you will do outdoors once the dreaded snow and ice melt? Are your children or teens home on "spring break"? How about St. Patrick's Day? Do you have fun getting all decked out in *green*? Go to any parades? 

*Show us the last of your winter pics, your Easter celebration photos (any fancy bonnets or special goodies in store??), images that show your Havanese saying goodbye to ol' man Winter and hello to Spring! Are you doing anything special for the kids' Spring Break from school that your Havanese can also enjoy? Please show us!*

*In April we will have a flowery/spring-themed challenge, so that will give many of us a chance to get our gardens and newly green yards ready for our furbabies. :whoo:*

*Please post your pictures in this thread and we will try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! *

HAPPY EASTER AND HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY, EVERYONE!!!!!​


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*Hey how about St. Patrick's Day*?????ound:


----------



## pjewel

OMG, if that's not the cutest thing. Love it, love it!


----------



## marjrc

I can't believe I forgot St. Patrick's Day, Sally!!!!!!!  









I'll go add that to the first post. Thanks! :biggrin1:

GREAT picture of Oliver!


----------



## Laurief

Oliver is adorable in that outfit!!! What a face!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Waiting for Mr. Bunny*

MeMe got excited when she heard the big guy would be bringing treats.


----------



## Missy

Sally, when did you take that picture? Oliver is getting to be as photogenic as Quincy.... 

Let's not forget Passover. Or in our family, we celebrate Eastover. Yum-- Ham and Potato Latkes....LOL. We'll see what we can come up with looking forward to spring. As I am so looking forward to it. April is flower's eh? Well here in the New England I may have to post my flower shots in May...Ghrrrrrr.


----------



## anneks

Here is Mirabel in the dreaded bunny hat. She hates the thing but my son loves putting it on her *sigh*


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love the bunny hat. Way too cute.


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures of Oliver and Mirabel!

You guys are quick! That means you have to share MORE photos--you know????ound:


----------



## anneks

Oliver looks so handsome in his green!


----------



## mintchip

I took it last year. I had a friend that did this to her dog but I :nono::nono:would never do that to Oliver. The hat and tie were the next best thing


Missy said:


> Sally, when did you take that picture? Oliver is getting to be as photogenic as Quincy....
> 
> Let's not forget Passover. Or in our family, we celebrate Eastover. Yum-- Ham and Potato Latkes....LOL. We'll see what we can come up with looking forward to spring. As I am so looking forward to it. April is flower's eh? Well here in the New England I may have to post my flower shots in May...Ghrrrrrr.


----------



## casperkeep

oh my that is really gettin into st.patty's day!!!!!!
will take some pictures of jillee


----------



## Lina

Oliver and Mirabel are both adorable! I love the hats. 

And man, dyeing your dog for a holiday is just too much for me!


----------



## mintchip

I can only imagine how long it took to get the green out!! Let alone what the green dye did to the coat!


----------



## marjrc

Those pics of Mirabel are a hoot! She does NOT look too pleased!!! lol


----------



## MaddiesMom

I love the pictures of Oliver and Mirabel! They certainly captured the spring season. I am so totally impressed with those of you with dogs that will wear any outfit for more than 3 seconds. I can't get mine to pose for a simple picture let alone in an outfit. Great job!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

:bump2:
Just wanted to bump this thread up so more people will post some more pictures!hoto:

We need this to replace December on the front of the forum.:thumb:


----------



## ama0722

Okay would i be ousted by the forum if I could put a 3 leaf clover on the side of Belle- I have always wanted to do some fun things- it might not look right with long hair though! DH refused to be seen with her when I wanted her to be red white and blue for the 4th. There are some like the Halloween kid's spray that just last the day!


----------



## anneks

*A March idea.....*

I'm thinking March means BBQ! The grill is ready to go, there's a place to sit, and we can pick some fresh vegetables. I mean what's 8 inches of snow? Side note, poor Mirabel is only 8.75" to 9" tall. This makes for a hard time out in the yard.


----------



## Missy

LOL!!! that looks like our yard!!!


----------



## marjrc

OH Anne, that's hysterical! I can picture poor Mirabel sinking in there. Unfortunately for us, we have at least triple that in our yard.  Big storm here today, 25cms. (9-10") and freezing rain. More on Saturday...... oh joy!!! :brick: 

Amanda, go for it, girl! i mean...... one of us has to be crazy enough to do it, so why not you??


----------



## Moko

*Molly feels pretty!*

Molly is feeling SO GIRLY in her new Easter coat! 

Now, if it would only start to be SPRING she'll actually be able to wear it!


----------



## Julie

Molly looks real spiffy in her new spring coat! I love that head tilt of hers! She's cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Love both pics of Molly but especially the first one! The lady knows how to pose!!


----------



## anneks

marjrc said:


> Unfortunately for us, we have at least triple that in our yard.  Big storm here today, 25cms. (9-10") and freezing rain. More on Saturday...... oh joy!!!QUOTE]
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live somewhere that it snowed more than here! Our winter has been so up and down that within a few days mostof the snow is gone.
> 
> Molly seems to be saying, ok, now that you have my coat on it's time to go somewhere.


----------



## casperkeep

Ok here are some pictures of Jillee and Betzie.....She loves to give me kisses....don't mind me looking goofy in that picture. Jillee is just sitting on her little recliner just watchin me on the computer. I hope these are ok...best I could do!!!


----------



## ama0722

Megan,
So cute! Goofy pics are more than welcome  Makes us think we are norm!


----------



## irnfit

Maureen, I love that first pic of Molly in her spring coat. It looks like she just hit a pose.

Megan, there is no such thing as goofy pictures when they are of you and your Havanese!


----------



## Moko

irnfit said:


> Maureen, I love that first pic of Molly in her spring coat. It looks like she just hit a pose.QUOTE]
> 
> That's her patented look when she hears, "Molly! Wanna' cookie?" :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

love Molly's spiffy spring dress. Jillie is cute as ever.... And Betzie!!!! so tiny. so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Oh I love Molly's new spring coat! What a sweetie.

Betzie is sooooo tiny! Your pics are great, Megan. 

I'm going to have to go to the $ store and get some St. Patrick's Day stuff for pictures. 

March here, so far, means 'winter storms from He**' ! lol Here's what March has shown us up until now..... There's my mother with the dogs out front last night. Then one of Sammy at the dog park, before yest's storm. The snow is almost up to the fence of the park! Last pic is of Sammy watching the neighborhood from their hilltop on our deck.

Click on images to see larger ....


----------



## anneks

WOW, now that is a lot of snow!!!!


----------



## Lina

Marj, I have no idea how you handle so much snow! That's just crazy to me here in New York where our winter this year brought maybe 3 snow storms altogether! I hope you get spring soon!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great pictures Marj! :clap2:

I can not imagine having as much snow as you get--:smow: YIKES!:smow:
We have it about 1 foot deep now in the back yard.It has thawed and melted some,several times,and then snowed more...you know how that goes! It was snowing today and was actually very pretty coming down....we were lucky it didn't amount to much......I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Jillee and your new pup Betzie Meg---
Jillee looks all comfortable in the chair and I see Betzie is giving you kisses!:kiss:


----------



## Laurief

Although my pics are not of a "holiday" - I have to say that the start of spring is a "Holiday" for my guys. Here is Logan in action during one of our romps outside yesterday.


----------



## Julie

Awesome pictures Laurie! That is a great shot! I love that first picture! Logan looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## mintchip

Great action shots! I love the flying ear and the feet off the ground.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Laurie - what great action shots. Logan looks like he's having so much fun. Have you had a lot of snow and cold weather?


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

Does Logan catch the Frisbee mid-air?

Or does he do it the "wussy way", like Molly, waiting for it to land first? ound:


----------



## Laurief

Oh he does it the wussy way!! But once he has it, he just keeps running around with it and wont let anyone near him. He plays the game of getting close to you, then you reach for it, and he runs!! He is such a puppy!!


We have had an average winter cold wise, but much less snow that normal, but.... WAY more rain than normal. So they have not had a lot of opportunities to play in the yard a lot due to the muddy mess!! But it looks like it is drying a little, and they just love to run, and eat bad stuff, and run some more, bark at the neighbors, eat more bad stuff & then run again!! Then they top it off with a treat - my coersion to get them inside!! I really enjoy just sitting on the steps or deck watching them play!!


----------



## irnfit

I







Logan!


----------



## anneks

Logan is so cute running with the frisbee. I love when it's nice enough to go outside and really play. I can't wait for winter to be but a memory.


----------



## Diana

Marj-
Just looking at those pictures are making me cold! Hope you thaw out very soon!

Laurie-
I *love* Logan's action shot! What a handsome boy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Laurie, Logan is a total stud!!! look at that frisbee action!!! Great shots!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, love the shots of Logan running with his frisbee! He looks like he's enjoying our beginning of spring.


----------



## marjrc

GREEN GRASS, Laurie??? WAAAAAAAAAAA ! Not fair. Pout..... 

Great shot of Logan. I love seeing him play!


----------



## marjrc

Okay, everyone, how about you go to your nearest dollar store, buy 2, 3 or 5 items that are holiday-themed and go crazy with a fun photo session with your Hav(s)?! It wouldn't take much, and I'll bet you get great pictures out of it! 

Reminder to Marj... go to dollar store this week......


----------



## kelrobin

I love all these cute photos! Logan is so exuberant with his frisbee! And Marj, this is the downside of springtime in NC . . . what we refer to here in the south as "red clay." With all the rain, the ground gets soft and the ants come alive building hills from deep down below the surface. Apparently Jackson got in an ant hill yesterday. My husband and I were sitting on the deck with the dogs for maybe 10 minutes enjoying the warm sun. When we looked back up, Jackson came around the corner with this face . . . it was funny for a couple of minutes, but then I used three different shampoos to wash him, and his poor little mouth and feet still have a dull red stain. The red is hard to get out of clothing too . . . some people actually use carpet cleaner . . . hmmmmmm. Guess he may now be a brindle Hav


----------



## kelrobin

I also love your snow photos, Marj. We traveled to Quebec City in the summer with our sons and always said we would like to go back to see the Winter Festival. Our snows here seem to get smaller and smaller and we always love them (of course we also love the flowers and sun too!) My favorite thread here are the snow photos . . .


----------



## Julie

What a cutie-patootie Jackson is!He's adorable!


----------



## marjrc

Kathy, I can picture myself LOL seeing Jackson turn the corner looking like that! What a face! Too cute. I know it might not be easy getting all the red out though. Yikes! And the season has just begun for you........ oh what fun. 

You know, as I read about fleas and ticks in some areas and red clay in others, I realize that everyone has their 'thing' to deal with. Who knew that owning dogs in California would mean dealing with too much heat, red ants, and fleas? Owning a Hav in your area means having red-stained paws and a Hav in Florida has to deal with fleas, heat and snakes! Here, it means dealing with ice and snow for 3 or 4 months and with incredible heat and mugginess for 2 or 3 months each year. Then we get the rainy spring and fall and that is a MESSY time for dog owners, isn't it? UGH! Can't forget about skunks!

I have to say, though, that I'm mighty glad I don't have to worry about ticks!! *shiver*

I wonder what Hav owners in Asia or in Australia deal with??


----------



## Lina

Kathy, Jackson looks ADORABLE, red clay or not.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jackson is a cutie patootie.....clean or dirty!


----------



## hartman studio

Mindy in her Spring Butterfly Fairy outfit. Her antannae (spelling?) kept slipping.....


----------



## Me&2Girls

Mindy is adorable in her spring outfit. How long did she keep it on?


----------



## SMARTY

Mindy is the first dog I've seen in clothes that looks like she is enjoying it.


----------



## anneks

That is adorable!!! I am going to go get a butterfly net and see if I can catch some of those .


----------



## Missy

Southern red clay!! well that's a way to get a red Hav... Jackson is adorable!!! and I agree that Mindy looks like she actually enjoys playing dress-up.


----------



## TobyBaby

What great photos! Such photogenic pups.

These aren't too thematic, but they're all I have for now. Toby (on the left) with his brother and sister and then him napping.


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMG - these are just sooo cute. I'm going on a puppy kidnapping trip. Just kidding...sigh.:frusty:


----------



## Julie

How cute! Mindy in her outfit is adorable!:hug:

Can't beat puppy pix for cuteness! Toby and his littermates are so sweet!:kiss:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Serious puppy cuteness torture.

I was listening to public radio yesterday, and the vet expert said the best time to get two dogs was before they were "adults."

Well, Posh is now 10 months and I'm thinking she may need a "birthday present."

Ha! Wish me luck talking the hubby into adopting another little one.


----------



## Lina

Oh Mindy is so cute in her outfit and Toby is just the cutest puppy! 

My FBIL came over today with his wife and baby son, Jasper, and I got some pictures of Jasper meeting Kubrick. And what's more Spring than babies? 

I was SO proud of Kubrick! He was great with Jasper (this was the first time he had ever spent any time with a baby). Jasper even once grabbed Kubrick's hair around his mouth HARD and knocked him upside the head with his fists a couple of times (don't worry, we were watching closely at all times) and Kubrick just licked him! He really loved Jasper and was licking his hands whenever he could. It was very cute.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute! That 'lil guy is sure a cutie!!! Kubrick's meeting with the baby? That doesn't surprise me,as they are just wonderful with kids---but I bet it's really nice to know for yourself.....this way when you have children.......(hint-hint):laugh:


----------



## Missy

adorable pictures of Jasper and Kubrick!!


----------



## TobyBaby

Awww...what a sweet boy that Kubrick is. (Jasper is awfully cute too)


----------



## JanB

How did I miss this??

Mirabel in her bunny hat is hysterical! That is exactly something my son would have done 

Marj, oh gosh, nothing says Spring like a bajillion feet of snow, right? lol!

Molly in her pretty in pink outfit 

Jackson looks pretty proud of what he could do in 10 minutes flat, lol! he's so cute I think red is his color 

Laurie, what a great action shot of Logan. Tessa does the same with her frisbee; grabs it off the ground and RLH!

Megan, Betzie looks like a sweetie pie giving you some puppy love. And there are no goofy shots! We're all goofy for our Havs 

Oliver looks pretty spiffy is his St Patty's day get-up! How in the world did you get it on him and get a picture?

I love the picture of baby Toby sleeping! Gosh, that is too precious for words!

That grin on Mindy's face in her butterfly dress! I agree, she must love dress-up  So cute.

And Kubrick, aawww, how sweet and patient he is with baby Jasper. I just love how Havs like to 'kiss'. Tessa hasn't been with a baby yet but she does this with my elderly mother and it never fails to make her LOL  Jasper is adorable too!

Like you Marj, I think I'd better make a note to self to get a cute picture this month!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet found an egg in the yard :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

ound:Comet says "No its a ball and it's mine":biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

I just love everyones pictures. Everyone is taking such great pictures.

Thanks so much Marj, for starting the monthly photo challenges. The pictures always bring a smile to my face.
:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

I am loving all these pictures!!

All the pups look so cute!!


----------



## anneks

Oliver and Comet are adorable. I wonder if I hid dog treats in eggs if my dogs would find them. Something I might have to try.


----------



## Lina

Sally, great pics of Oliver and Comet, as usual.


----------



## TobyBaby

I'm pretty sure I better get two dogs...having two or more is just too sweet.


----------



## Jalexs

anneks said:


> Here is Mirabel in the dreaded bunny hat. She hates the thing but my son loves putting it on her *sigh*


Well sooooooorrrrrryyyy! I know she hates it and I haven't put it on in a while. I just think she is so cute with it on thats all. opcorn:


----------



## Jane

Sally, you take the most amazing action shots of your boys! Fantastic!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

These are great!!!

I love the shots of Kubrick meeting the baby. I also love the shirt "chicks dig me" on the baby. Too funny.

Egg hunting, too good...I could go on and on. I'll get my rear in gear and post some soon. I hope.


----------



## Lina

Amy, I thought Jasper's shirt was awesome too! 

Oh and Julie, it does make me feel good that Kubrick got along with the baby so well! Babies will be coming up for me sometime in the future (though not too soon).


----------



## Doggie Nut

I think all your cameras should be confiscated! All of these pics are nothing but sheer torture!! Toby & his littermates is just beyond my ability to resist!! Pleeezzzz! Give it a rest....in the name of all that is related to Hav's! Thank you!:violin::violin::yield::yield:hoto:


----------



## casperkeep

All the shots are too stinkin cute!!!!! These havs do not know how good they have do they???? Or maybe they do!!!!!


----------



## Diana

What great pictures everyone! Spring can not get here soon enough!


----------



## Julie

Sally your pictures are fabulous! I'm in camera envy! I love that picture of Comet by himself by the bushes-----he sure is handsome!:eyebrows: 

Both boys are very cute-------:hug:


----------



## ama0722

I have to catch up! Everyone's photos are great- puppies can't be beat! Sally, I LOVE the photo with them and the ball. It is so real that I feel like I am right there throwing the ball to them.

I have had my girlfriend in town but I managed to snap a few morning pics. The girls get so excited when DH is out for yard work and they make a day of it. My favorite is the way, Dora always wants to sit on Jim's lap when he reads. He took his rocker out into the sun and Dora was sitting on his lap panting like she was going to overheat. But she wouldn't give Belle her spot!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

Amanda you have adorable photos!


----------



## Julie

what awesome pictures! Your girls are very cute Amanda. I just love that you have sunshine/green grass and mowing? Lucky you! I woke up to 3-4" more inches of snow!YUK! It is very heavy and wet type---the back breaker type when you scoop.:smow:

Dora just wanted to catch up with her favorite book you know!:becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda, Sally and Lina - absolutely adorable pictures. Makes me jealous I haven't gotten some fun ones in a while.


----------



## Lina

Amanda, what great pictures of your girls with hubby! They look like they have a lot of fun together outdoors.


----------



## anneks

I am jealous of the sunny warm weather!!!


----------



## ama0722

I do have to say it was only warm in the sun-like 55 in the shade so notice the girls sun bathing! But we planted the pansies like 6 months ago. It is ridiculous how nice it is here!!! I am going to miss the heck out of this weather!!!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

Amanda, your pansies are so pretty!

Is that your front or back yard? If it is the front, your girls are amazing to be off leash! Mine would be gone and down the block in an instant...:suspicious:


----------



## marjrc

What a beautiful day out there, Amanda!! I love seeing your girls, and never get enough of our aDORAble Dora.  She looks so relaxed with daddy.

Vicki, I sort of feel sorry for you. ....... not! You're just going to have to keep looking at the photos we send in, hon. In fact, we need photos from YOU! It's been eons since we've seen your loverboy, Valentino. C'mon, girl, get with the program! :biggrin1: 

Oh my, Kubrick with the baby is toooooo sweet! I'm sure you were pleased as could be that he was such a good boy with your nephew, Lina. But then, we already knew that about Kubrick. 

Great shots, Sally! Honestly, your pics are more and more stunning and I can't ever get enough. Your boys are very handsome.

Here's Ricky with a bunny mask I found at the $ store the other day. I was so upset they had no St. Patty's day things at all. None!! poooo !  I couldn't get Sammy to sit still with the mask. And tried to put it ON them, but forget that!! lol


----------



## irnfit

Ok, I'm cheating because I posted this in the St. Patty's day thread. But, it's just not quite spring yet.


----------



## ama0722

I think Ricky wants to go bunny hunting!!!

Kodi is the cutest leprechaun I have ever seen!


----------



## Lina

Ricky looks like he wants to EAT the bunny mask, not put it on! LOL.

I love Kodi as a leprechaun! I didn't think leprechauns could be cute.


----------



## mintchip

Marjrc and Michele-I love those photos


----------



## Julie

Marj that is so funny with the bunny mask. He just looks thrilled......ound:

Michele-I love Kodi's St.Patrick day attire. He is so cute! Where did you find such a cute hat? I looked but couldn't find anything,so just gave up!


----------



## irnfit

Thank, Julie. He's such a good boy. I put costumes on him and he just sits there and waits for me to snap a pic. I got the hat in CVS drugstore.


----------



## Laurief

These pictures are great!!!!


----------



## Missy

WOW, I have missed a lot. green grass, pansies, eater bunnies, leprochans...

All are adorable. And I agree with Jane, Amanda, Are those girls leash less in your front yard?!!! Good Dora and Bell. 

But Sally, Oh Sally, Sally Sally, you are giving me and DH a run for our money on showing facial expressions (i think maybe you surpassed us) with those adorable shots-- that first one, Comet and Oliver look like they are talking to each other" what is it? where did it come? think it's alive?" and the one that Comet has the ball is just priceless 

I am very jealous of the sun and the green grass and the pansies. We are about a month away I am afraid. 

great shots everyone. I love Ricky with his eater bunnie and Kodi dressed to the hilt for st patties day.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok, Marj, I'll do my best! With all the remodeling, grandbabies and just plain ol' life happening I have sort of been a slacker! We are getting our fence in the next 2-4 weeks....YEA!......so I should be able to get some good shots for sure! In the meantime I am really enjoying everyone elses! Keep them coming! Spring has sprung here!:whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Missy. It was another lucky shot


----------



## marjrc

Well, Vicki, I'm afraid to think of Spring right now, though we've had some mild rainy days that are really helping this snow disappear. But oh! It is filthy out there!!! There is no pretty, white snow anymore, just brown and gray gunk. Snow is piled sky-high in many places because the city ran out of room, so it's going to take eons for us to start seeing green grass. WAAAAAAAAA !!!!! 

Good luck with the fence! 

Michele, that is just too cute !


----------



## Paige

Dora look so pretty by the panies.

I love Riley in his St. Patricks day suit.

Ricky looks like he is ready to eat the easter bunny. ound:

Thanks everyone for posting. I love looking at all the havs.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ummm....oh, Paige, my dear.....haven't seen any pics of those gorgeous boys of yours in awhile.....I'm waiting!!:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

:bump: This is a good weekend to really make your contribution to the March photo thread- everyone get their camera's out!


----------



## dschles

Who forgot to tell Mother Nature that it is Spring now?? As of yesterday, most of the snow had melted and our yard was soggy. Today, we got 12-18 inches of snow!! Scout is NOT a snow lover (nor am I). Daily, he excitedly runs to the back door to be let out, and just gives a disgusted look and stays inside when he sees the snow. The funny thing is he always seems to be surprised to see the snow, even though this winter we have had snow on the ground most days. I put Scout outside today to take some photos, and he never left the snow-covered back step. With today's snow, this is the 2nd highest snowfall for this area ever.


----------



## Lina

Scout does NOT look happy in the second picture, LOL. I hope you guys (and us) get some Spring soon!


----------



## Julie

I feel the same way about the snow as Scout!:laugh:

Great pictures......


----------



## SMARTY

Loved the pictures, but Scout does not look like a happy camper.


----------



## marjrc

Scout is so handsome!! He may not be happy, but dahling... he looks mahvelous!


----------



## anneks

Awww I feel for Scout. He does look good in his sweater though. The one good thing is that if he doesn't like the snow you don't have to deal with all the snowballs stuck to him. Tell him that spring will be coming soon (I HOPE).


----------



## irnfit

I posted this in the Easter thread, and marj said I should post it here, too.
My new vet had a "Spring Fling" - adoptathon and take pics with the bunny.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Michele, that is just too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> I posted this in the Easter thread, and marj said I should post it here, too.
> My new vet had a "Spring Fling" - adoptathon and take pics with the bunny.


I'm thinking I really like your vet. I may ask you for his name since I have no great love for mine these days.

Cute picture!


----------



## mintchip

Great photo Michele!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Geri, my vet is Dr. Guzman and it is Assisi Animal Hospital in Malverne. Don't you love the name.


----------



## marjrc

Michele, how much do your babies weigh again? They look small and could totally fit in a carry-on. 

NOT that I have any funny ideas, mind you!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Diane, that 2nd picture of Scout is great - pretty clear what he thought of the day! We didn't have quite as much snow as you did - we woke up to about 6 inches this morning. My dogs do the same thing - stick their noes out the door, see the snow and then look at me like "you've got to be kidding! Again!!!"

Michele - what a cute picture of your furkids! I love the idea that your vet does days like this.

Jill


----------



## irnfit

marjrc said:


> Michele, how much do your babies weigh again? They look small and could totally fit in a carry-on.
> 
> NOT that I have any funny ideas, mind you!!


ound: Oh, I thought you wanted us to fly up to visit you. :biggrin1:
Shelby just weighed in at 11.4 lbs. Kodi is about a lb more. They would definitely fit in a carry-on.

Jill, I thought this was a great idea, too. He has been really good with the dogs.


----------



## Lina

Michele, that is a great picture of Kodi and Shelby with the Easter bunny! They look very happy.


----------



## JimMontana

*Bunny Visit*

Today on Easter, the Bunny visited. Click on photos for bigger version.
1. Minka w/ Bunny.
2. Bunny atop Tully, and he's not looking too happy about it, harhar.
3. Minka show's the Bunny who's alpha around here, as she climbs on the bunny's back to squash him/her.
4. Tully then feels better about snuggling with Bunny.
5. 2 faces.

Hey Lynn, isn't Tully looking like his cousin, your Missy?!

Btw, hi again everyone!


----------



## Lina

Aww what a cute bunny!!! And dogs too, of course.


----------



## Julie

It might of been Easter,but Tully and Minka look like they didn't get a visit from the Easter bunny!ound: Both look less then thrilled with their "take"ound:


----------



## Missy

It's the Easter Squirrel.


----------



## maryam187

Marj, love the Ricky pics! He's so darn black!

Michele, what a cute Easter Bunny to take pics of your furbabies with.

Missy, LOVE the last picture!!!

Great pics everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Missy!
Cash looks so small(compared to Jasper)in his new "do"


----------



## mintchip

*Great photos Jim and Missy!*


----------



## mintchip

*Big Egg??*

:biggrin1: Oliver found a big eggound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Sally, that is too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sally it looks like Oliver is trying to "talk" to his big egg. Too cute.


----------



## Julie

ound: Oliver ound:
Hope his big egg doesn't pop!


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> ound: Oliver ound:
> Hope his big egg doesn't pop!


Comet's did right away!ound:ound::brick:


----------



## marjrc

What great Easter pics everyone! Jim, I love your less-than-happy pooches. Too cute!

Missy, the 2nd photo looks like Jas and Cash are deep in converstion. Looks pretty serious. 

Sally, that is too funny! It's soooooooo nice seeing flowers in the grass, though I'm insanely jealous right now.

Yes, Maryam, I have to lighten my pictures if we want to even stand a chance of seeing Ricky's features. He is very black! The only way we can tell which end is up when he sleeps on our dark brown couch, is by finding his white goatee! LOL


----------



## Missy

yes Marj, here is what they were saying.
Jasper: Alpha (me) says you can't take Squirrel outside.
Cash: well she won't know if you don't tell her.
Japer: nuh uh
Cash: uh huh


----------



## marjrc

LMBO ound: :clap2:


----------



## Judy A

OK, not too spring like, but at least there isn't any more snow on the ground and the sun was out for a bit!


----------



## Jane

Judy, they are so gorgeous! Love it!

Sally, was Comet scared when his "egg" popped?


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Sally, was Comet scared when his "egg" popped?


NO he ran to pop Oliver's as well.ound:
PS-someone told me if you don't blow it up all the way it won't pop just slowly loose air


----------



## Julie

That's a great picture Judy! Wow! Doc is just as big as Izzy!


----------



## NewHavMom

What adorable babies you all have. I'm new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself and our little Gizmo.


----------



## anneks

Welcome to the forum! Gizmo looks like a real cutie.


----------



## ama0722

Oh that is so cute the boys with their balloons- 

Welcome to the forum with your cutie Gizmo


----------



## NewHavMom

Thank you! I'm so in love with our little pooper that I want another!!! I absolutely love the breed!


----------



## Me&2Girls

NewHavMom - Gizmo is adorable and what a perfect name for him. Welcome. So glad you joined because everyone here feels the same way you do. How old is Gizmo?


----------



## NewHavMom

Gizmo was born 12/07/07 and we adopted him on Feb 8, 2008. It's the first dog we ever had that I actually know the birthdate.


----------



## Julie

Welcome to the forum!:wave:

To introduce yourself with a picture? How awesome!:thumb:
Gizmo looks cute----


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum! Gizmo is adorable!


----------



## JanB

Sally, cute boys with their balloons! All that green grass and bushes make me envious! I am so ready for Spring...

Missy, lol on the squirrel "conversation"! What handsome boys!

Judy, Doc and Izzy are adorable! Doc is really growing up isn't he? So cute!

Welcome to Gizmo and Gizmo's Mom! There's something about a hav isn't there that just makes you want more


----------



## marjrc

Gizmo is a cutie patootie!! So glad you found this forum, welcome! You should post in the "Introduce Yourself" thread in the Coffee Shop so everyone can see it. Not all members will notice your intro in here.  Oh yes. We love pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko

Hey, GIZMO!:wave:

Welcome to the best Hav Place in the WORLD! eace:

Hope to be seeing more of you! :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

*There haven't been that many pictures in this thread this month. Sorry it wasn't as popular as I thought it might be! 

Hmmm...... April's challenge is coming up SOON people! I'm thinking it should be VERY challenging to get those creative juices going. :biggrin1:

If you have March-themed photos to share, now's your chance!!

I think we're going to have to give out prizes next month. :suspicious: ound: *


----------



## ama0722

*A lil late action!*

Here are a few spring flowers from me.

While I couldnt get the girls to look at me (**** squirrel). Here are my favorite things- my DH, Belle, Dora, and the first flower my husband ever bought me- bird of paradise!

The other is the bushes at my husband's building. Caltech is one of the most gorgeous campuses I have been to!


----------



## Doggie Nut

GREAT PICS! IT'S BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE SPRING! YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## Julie

Amanda----those are fabulous! A beautiful site for someone longing to see some green/flowers/spring! Your husband looks so handsome holding the girls! As always,they are pretty as a picture!


----------



## Jane

Amanda, those a great pics!! Your girls look so sweet, with tongues hanging out, with their daddy!

I love that wall of flowers - what a great background for your pretty little gals!


----------



## JanB

Oh Amanda, what great pics of your DH and girls. All are cute 

Gosh, i can't wait to see flowers!


----------



## Judy A

I can't compete with those California pictures, Amanda!! Here in Illinois, there isn't much green yet, let alone flowers! Here is Doc on the fun in our neighbors yard....he came to me a couple times, then looked as if her might take off, so I put the leash back on....it's the first time he as been loose and it only lasted a couple of minutes.....gotta get that fence!!


----------



## mintchip

I love his face! Great photo


----------



## havaluv

Doc is so beautiful! I love his markings!


----------



## Judy A

Thanks for the nice comments on Doc....he is still so squishy and cuddley! As you can see in these photos, Doc listens to me much better than big sis, Izzy! I couldn't get Izzy to look at me, but Doc still thinks I'm pretty cool!


----------



## Missy

Isn't the 2nd child always easier than the first? Doc and Izzy are gorgeous. I love the B & W photo of Doc running. GREAT!


----------



## Sissygirl

Great pics of Doc and Izzy!

Izzy looking away cracks me up - Sissy will do that to me sometimes.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love the way Doc has his head cocked trying to figure out what in the world you are saying. Great photos!


----------



## Suuske747

*late entry*

Sorry I am a bit late, didn't have proper spring weather yet.....


----------



## marjrc

Just beautiful, Suzanne! Never too late...... it's only the 13th! Sierra is lovely!


----------

